# Water based wipe-on poly



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

I just bought a bottle of this (by Minwax) to try on a piece of cherry which has a good pinkish tone. Anyone know how well Wipe-On Poly will preserve this color, instead of accentuating the gold tones like oil-based poly varnishes do?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

KE6WNH said:


> I just bought a bottle of this (by Minwax) to try on a piece of cherry which has a good pinkish tone. Anyone know how well Wipe-On Poly will preserve this color, instead of accentuating the gold tones like oil-based poly varnishes do?



Most all waterbased polyurethanes may look milky, and appear the same when applied, but will dry clear and not cause any ambering effect to the finish.


----------



## clarionflyer (Apr 27, 2008)

We put a water based poly (minwax) on an oak floor in a rustic cabin in Canada. We did it right when the water based poly's came out (experiment). Heard it wouldn't yellow and it protected well.

It's obviously not Cherry, but the Oak hasn't yellowed a bit in many years. It went on very clear with very minimal tint (just a tiny tint darker). The protection is admirable, even for a floor (muddy boots, etc).

The only other thing I've done with water based poly, is to cover a stained pine sewing table I built for the wife. This gets a lot of use, along with direct sunlight. Once again, very durable with the least amount of application color change, I've ever used.

This is just my experience :laughing:. No science or high tech polls...
Hope it helps.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

I am a 100% fan of the product. All the furniture in my house has Polycrilic minwax on it. I bought my first quart when it came out and if I remember right paid about $19.00 for it. Well now it in the $12.00 range here. I have 3 coats on all my cabinets. I love it and will keep using it. I haven't had a single peice turn yellow.


----------



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

Well, 4 coats later, my cherry panel looks better than it would have with the oil-based poly... looks like I'll buy the water-based from now on, at least for interior projects. About the worst I can say of it so far is that it takes a little planning to keep it from getting onto things it's not supposed to be on.

BTW I have a lot of recycled wood to use it on... the cherry panel was made from 2 old pallet rungs which were sitting in my storage shed for 5 years until I planed them.


----------



## Seasoned Carpentry (Jan 6, 2009)

I've been using the water based poly for years now. I've used it on floors, wood paneling, furniture, and picture frames. I'll never go back to oil based poly. Not only does it not impart a color because it's water clear, but it dries quickly and I've done three coats on a large floor in one day. Try that with oil based! It is much, much nicer on your lungs and brain, no fumes to inhale. And the tests I've read find it dries to a harder finish than oil based poly too. Love the stuff.


----------



## KE6WNH (Nov 16, 2008)

You do have a point, oil based varnishes tend to gum up sanding machines no matter how old the varnish is. I don't know if water based varnishes present this same problem, or if it's just less serious.

BTW a well-connected friend was so impressed with the cherry panel that he wants me to build him some sample jewelry boxes, one of cherry and one of oak, and finish them with Wipe-On Poly so he can photograph them and advertise them for me. Finally, we'll have some pics!:yes:


----------



## CVGCOM (Jan 7, 2009)

i have worked at a hardware store for 6 years and have talked numerous people through the switch between oil and water based products and have had very few dis-satisfied with the waterbased products be they minwax or varathane or others!


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am working on restaining a large TV stand made from plywood and will this waterbased poly work on it and if so how do you apply it?I have a new sprayer that I have had for over 5 years but never had the nerve to try to use it.I bought it for poly but I don't know how to mix it to make sure it is thin enough.Can you brush or wipe it on?
Donny


----------

